# What router would you choose?



## stmartin55 (May 14, 2015)

I am a beginner woodworker and want to purchase a router to build cabinets and furniture. I am considering the Dewalt 611 or the Bosch 1617. I know I want both the fixed and plunge adapters but also need to know which works best in a table? 

Life would be great if these had above table adjustable features but guess they don't unless I buy a lift kit.

any advise would be great.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've used the Bosch, porter cable and a Mikita.....my 3 craftsman 27680 kits are my favorite.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

The Dewalt 611 is a compact router with a little more than 1/2 the HP of the Bosch 1617 and for table use I'd prefer the more powerful Bosch (the fixed base does allow above table height adjustment however you have to reach under to unlock the base). Also, the Bosch fixed/plunge kit can be purchased on eBay right now for $150.00 shipped.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-2-25-...276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a648ab64


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

For a first router id go with the bosch. Palm routers like the dewalt have their uses, but personally i see them as backup to a full size router. Between the two, if i had to choose, id take the bosh, but like ryan id like to recommend the craftsman set. Im on my second, and its a fantastic tool


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

St Martin
A heavy weight router is unimportant when mounted under a table, but when you're routing by hand, the weight can be critical. 
Depending on your projects, you can use your router 80% of the time either way. 
So, based on that, I suggest you buy the router that best fits your next project. 
Pros to look for include 
P. Soft start
P. Long Cord
P. Accepts both 1/4" & 1/2" bit shanks
P. Comes with extra housing to mount on router table. 
P. Light. 
P. Plunge feature
It will be hard to find one router that has all these features. 
I prefer a D-handle router for hand held routing. 
Good luck


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have the 1617 with the fixed mount mounted in my portable table. I have problems with the above the table adjuster, as the router base gets packed with sawdust which jambs the base and will not allow it to move up. I don't use that feature at all.

I also miss a light and a switch on the handle. I sometimes wish I would have spent the money and got the Bosch MRC23EVSK kit, it's the same HP as the 1617 but has a light and the switch on the handle.

The 1617 cuts great in the table, though. I'm not disappointed in it's performance at all. I'm just lusting after the additional features offered by it's more expensive brother (sister?)


----------



## stmartin55 (May 14, 2015)

*Thanks for the guidance*

Thanks for all your helpful advise, sounds like reviewing my project needs and ensuring I have defined the features I need in my router is important, but it also sounds like Bosh would be a great contender.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

stmartin55 said:


> I am a beginner woodworker and want to purchase a router to build cabinets and furniture. I am considering the Dewalt 611 or the Bosch 1617. I know I want both the fixed and plunge adapters but also need to know which works best in a table?
> 
> Life would be great if these had above table adjustable features but guess they don't unless I buy a lift kit.
> 
> any advise would be great.


I have both models. Actually two Bosch 1617 combo kits and one Dewalt. 

One fixed base is mounted under a table, the other is mounted under the table in the table saw.

I use the plunge bases for hand held operations such as cutting half blind dovetails with the PC jig, or rabbeting cabinet backs or anything else that comes along such as cutting dadoes.

I use the Dewalt fixed base in a flush trim jig. The plunge base is used for hand held stuff like cutting dadoes in cabinet members. I have been using 1/4 inch depth for dadoes. That is good enough for me.

The Bosch obviously has more power. I have also used it to cut raised panels for doors in hard maple. Just slow it down and make repeated cuts until I get the desired look.

Note: I also bought a Triton 3 1/4 hp router for the table. It works great!

Here is some inspiration for ya. :yes:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/adjustable-height-worktable-router-table-63418/

Good luck and welcome to the world of woodworking. :thumbsup:
Mike


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Those are both solid choices. If you'll be using it at all for hand routing, get the one that feels best in your hands. Milwaukee, PC, Makita, and Hitachi are also solid choices IMO.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd recommend getting a 2 - 2.5 HP router for your stated needs. You will want something fairly substantial in the router table. I would also add dust collection to toolmans feature list. 

I'm mulling over buying a new router for hand held use. I'm currently inclined towards the DeWalt 618PK which has both fixed and plunge bases. The DeWalt appears to have good dust collection built into the plunge base though most of them have some sort of DC as an added cost item. Anything that cuts down on router dust is a big positive to me. I wish DeWalt sold the router in a plunge only kit but they don't appear to.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

My recommendation would be to get them both..... Yeah, I understand budgets as well as anyone. I would suggest the 1617 first as the capabilities will likely handle the majority of your needs but there are a lot of times the size and weight of the 611 will make things safer and easier. Very few I have heard from that are serious about woodworking have ended up with only one router... JMHO


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> I'm mulling over buying a new router for hand held use. I'm currently inclined towards the DeWalt 618PK which has both fixed and plunge bases. The DeWalt appears to have good dust collection built into the plunge base though most of them have some sort of DC as an added cost item. Anything that cuts down on router dust is a big positive to me. I wish DeWalt sold the router in a plunge only kit but they don't appear to.


I have a 30 year old D-handle Makita that's been used hard. It's getting very tired now, but it's never been in for repairs. I have other routers, but this is still my old favorite. 
I think the router for best dust collection might be the Bosch. 
I'm not enamored with DeWalt routers, but they do have a NASCAR. :smile:


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

OK, here goes with the gasoline.... You might want to consider the Festool options. There, I said it and I don't own or have never touched a Festool, buuuuttt I believe they come w/ the most effective dust collection shrouds, and by most accounts have about the best feature sets and quality. My understanding is that early on, Festool teamed up w/ Bosch on routers and jig saws before releasing their own line of these tools. If I were starting from scratch, I would buy Festool's "big boy" (the 2020?) and a Bosch Colt trimmer. I've a Bosch 1617 and a POS Porter Cable trim router, and if it weren't for lack of funds, I would have replaced the PC ages ago with the Bosch Colt or DeWalt trimmers + plunge base. My Bosch 1617 EVSK is the "kit" version that came w/ Bosch's superior edge-guide, the standard fixed base, and plunge base; I later purchased the router table fixed base (~$60 ($35 now on Amazon)). Don't underestimate the value/importance of the edge guide, as it is also the basis of an excellent circle template, and with careful/thoughtful designing can be easily adapted to a straight-edge guide for super straight cuts. I've no trouble w/ saw dust build up at the table, but I'm probably not using mine like the other commentator who had this problem. For the money, I love this set up, but the truth is I've not used anything else other than an awful 1980's era Craftsman. Power counts and the big Triton has a great reputation, although access/visibility to the collet has been criticized, but that shouldn't be a big deal in table mode.


----------

